
The 2015 Startup Investing Survey - geoffweg
https://medium.com/by-quire/the-2015-startup-investing-survey-9563107e5d50
======
geoffweg
This post provides some background on the survey Quire and Mattermark are
conducting. It also goes over the legal landscape surrounding the JOBS Act and
Title III—which is supposed to get finalized this October. If finalized, Title
III would allow _anyone_ , not just accredited investors, to invest in
startups.

To complete the survey, visit: www.quire.com/survey

